# Sonny Liston & The Devil



## GouRonin (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, this is a great article on boxing history and Sonny Liston. You HAVE to read it.

http://www.boxingranks.com/Articles/Article16.htm


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2002)

Stop it Gou, you're scarring me!


----------

